# Weird request



## Viper_SA (1/7/16)

Gals, one of my colleagues, and a fellow vaper, @XxreaperxX is getting married on the 13th of August. I have to RSVP before 8 July. I don't have a date for the evening and really don't feel like going alone, but I don't want to let my bro down. Wedding is in Heidelberg and I'm in Sasolburg. Any of the lovely gals on here feeling like being my date? Please PM me so we can discuss if anyone would be interested.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

